# Giant baby tears



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, I got some new plants, Baby Tears and Giant Baby Tears. Weird because the ones called Giant are the small ones... maybe a mistake. Anyways, is there something I'm supposed to do with these besides plant them like normal??? They won't stay down, even if i put them half way under the substrate. And little stems are just floating all over my tank. Is this supposed to happen??


----------



## p-daddy (Oct 4, 2009)

IMO they are a pain to plant, if they came potted or in a mat you need to split them up and plant them a few inches apart so that it grows into the dense carpet you desire.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

stay up too tall than your lights might not be enough. what kind of lighting you are using?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Bunnie1978 said:


> Ok, I got some new plants, Baby Tears and Giant Baby Tears. Weird because the ones called Giant are the small ones... maybe a mistake. Anyways, is there something I'm supposed to do with these besides plant them like normal??? They won't stay down, even if i put them half way under the substrate. And little stems are just floating all over my tank. Is this supposed to happen??


You can't really change the way plants grow by planting them differently, it have to do with your tank setup and condition. Even you planting them a certain way they would change back according to the condition of your setup. Baby tears would grow tall like rotalas by the way after a while, If you see what other people had they must trim it down once in a while.


----------

